# windows 8.1



## klondyke49 (Oct 28, 2010)

minidump folder missing


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Windows 8.1 Go to Search and type *sysdm.cpl* and press enter. Go to the* Advanced* tab/*Startup and Recovery/Settings/System Failur*e, take the drop down arrow and make sure *Automatic Memory Dump* is selected and the default save location is _%SystemRoot%\MEMORY.DMP
_


----------



## klondyke49 (Oct 28, 2010)

Tks for response. Settings are exactly as you quoted. Unfortunately does n o solve the problem. Any other ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to *C:\Windows\Minidump*. This folder is only created once a BSOD happens, If you have never had a BSOD, then it won't be there.


----------



## klondyke49 (Oct 28, 2010)

Tks for info. Didn't know that. Cheers Ken


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You're welcome if your issue(s) is solved please use the thread tools above and mark the thread as solved.


----------

